# staking shotgun shell latches



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

If anyone in the Austin,Texas area has had a shotgun shell latch staked,please tell me:
1.Where you had it done.
2.What it cost.
3.How long it took.

I just want a general idea about this process.


----------

